

Help Haiti, Get Valuable Rewards - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2010/01/stay-classy-softwarefx-stay-classy.html

======
eraad
Helping to get rewards is not supposed to be the right thing, but I guess it
may be the only way to get some people, which would never help, to help.

------
_pius
This is an example of how important good copy is. Write bad copy and people
will bash your company, even for doing something fundamentally good.

